# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  ώρα φόρουμ

## ΧάρρυΠ

Η ώρα του φόρουμ είναι μπερδεμένη.Στα ενεργά θέματα συζητήσεων το ρολόι είναι σωστό και μια ώρα πίσω.Όταν όμως μπεις στο thread το ρολόι πάει δύο ώρες μπροστά, δηλαδή την ώρα που είχαμε πριν την αλλαγή +1 ώρα ακόμα.Με λίγα λόγια μέσα στο thread πήγε μια ώρα μπροστά και στο main body / ενεργά θέματα συζητήσεων 1 ώρα πίσω.
Τώρα κάνει πραγματικά ότι να ναι είναι 11:06 μμ αλλά το φόρουμ άλλαξε μέρα τώρα παντού:

----------


## Feth

> 15. Κάθε μέλος δικαιούται μόνο έναν λογαριασμό στο φόρουμ. Δεν επιτρέπεται το ίδιο άτομο να κάνει εγγραφή με περισσότερους από έναν λογαριασμούς.


.

----------


## Χαράλαμπος



----------


## ΧάρρυΠ

τρολς

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Το τόπικ κλειδώνεται δεν υπάρχει καποιο νόημα για ΤΡΟΛ FIGHT  :02. Welcome: ,τα υπόλοιπα περι ώρας κλπ  θα τα αναλάβουν οι MODS

----------


## Polyneikos

Αν και κλειδώθηκε , δίνω μια απάντηση.
Μέσα από τον Πίνακα Ελέγχου, στην Επεξεργασία Επιλογών, ο καθένας πρέπει να έχει την επιλογή για ζωνη ωρας GMT Aθήνα +2
Και στα ποστς αλλά και στα ενεργά θέματα συζητήσεων , εμφανίζεται κανονικά η ώρα πάντως.

----------

